# [Privacy] Please Help EFF Uncover/Reverse Engineer Carrier IQ Logs



## masInvasion (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is the link to an article on geek.com about EFF 's efforts to reverse engineer Carrier IQ. They need people with rooted phones to help them to uncover what data Carrier IQ is really collecting.

http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/the-eff-is-reverse-engineering-carrier-iq-heres-how-you-can-help-20111222

Here is the direct link to XDA thread for instructions, etc!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20556857#post20556857

Privacy is vanishing more and more everyday, geeks & nerds may be the only hope, too many people care about bs celebs and not the crap that really matters, please help out!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to general.


----------

